# Twisted Peppermint & Orange Blossom!



## skayc1 (Aug 14, 2015)

I got a tall & skinny mold, so I had to make two batches yesterday!

Twisted Peppermint, a tiger swirl of sorts.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









and 'Orange Blossom' I'm loving this FO! for a floral it surprised me, it slowed trace a bit..handled beautifully!


----------



## lsg (Aug 14, 2015)

Beautiful swirls!


----------



## nogud247 (Aug 14, 2015)

Super pretty soaps.


----------



## Jstar (Aug 14, 2015)

Those came out really pretty


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 15, 2015)

Ohhh gorgeous! Those are so pretty! I just love them both. That orange really pops, what color is that?


----------



## skayc1 (Aug 15, 2015)

I used two different oranges, Ye Olde Neon orange from TKB Trading(the lighter orange), & Fluorescent Orange Yellow Colorant from Aztec(the darker orange). i think it's aztec's fluorescent orange yellow that is popping!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 15, 2015)

Very pretty swirls, skayc, your zebra swirls in particular are really good.  I love the colors, too, you can tell you are are good w/them ...


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 15, 2015)

skayc1 said:


> I used two different oranges, Ye Olde Neon orange from TKB Trading(the lighter orange), & Fluorescent Orange Yellow Colorant from Aztec(the darker orange). i think it's aztec's fluorescent orange yellow that is popping!



Just gorgeous!


----------



## skayc1 (Aug 15, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## snappyllama (Aug 15, 2015)

OOOO Pretty!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 17, 2015)

That is stunning!! I do love a bright pink!!


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Aug 18, 2015)

Lovely soaps. The orange is super!


----------



## kumudini (Aug 18, 2015)

Really beautiful soaps. Well done!


----------



## regansoap (Aug 18, 2015)

Those are just so pretty I wish I could do that.


----------



## dibbles (Aug 25, 2015)

They are both so pretty - really great colors.


----------



## Deedles (Aug 31, 2015)

Love the zebra swirls!


----------



## newbie (Sep 4, 2015)

Mmmmm-mmmm. Love them both. Nice distinction of your colors and that pink! What an eye popper. Love it.


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 4, 2015)

just wondering who the manufacturer is for your Orange Blossom FO...e


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 4, 2015)

CTAnton said:


> just wondering who the manufacturer is for your Orange Blossom FO...e



Aztec- http://www.candlemaking.com/


----------



## CTAnton (Sep 4, 2015)

thanks...!


----------



## cherrycoke216 (Sep 5, 2015)

*Twisted Peppermint &amp; Orange Blossom!*

lol
lol
L


ETA: I'm REALLY REALLY sorry!!! My cellphone screen lock just  did not work & I don't even know I'm pocket- dialing weird messages & don't know how to delete posts...!
Again, I'm sorry and this is BEAUTIFUL soap swirl!!! <3


----------



## skayc1 (Sep 5, 2015)

pocket dialed? lol I came home yesterday & laid my smart phone down screen side up & my cat stepped on it & 'pocket dialed' my sister!


----------



## TVivian (Sep 5, 2015)

Wow! Those are great.. The tiger stripe is exceptional!


----------



## Lina (Sep 13, 2015)

The orange is such a pretty colour


----------

